# My New Foster Lizzy



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got a new foster Lizzy, a beagle/golden mix. She is 10-12 months old and already having to go thru heartworm treatment. I take her on Monday for her last two shots. She weighs in around 40 pounds and has the size of a beagle but coloring of a golden with white on her chest and nose. 

She was at our local animal control. I dont know her history as the shelter said she was dropped off. But whoever had her I dont think treated her well. She shies away from everything and everyone, tucks her tail and rolls over showing her belly. It just breaks my heart to see it. She is very quiet and doesnt really play. Hopefully she will blossom here. 
Her foster mom said it took her a couple of weeks to open up at her home. She has a golden and a schnauzer. 

I am a temporary foster for her, her regular foster mom is on vacation and so I am keeping her till they come back. Here is the new girl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to add, I love that little closeup of her. You can really see the beagle in her there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Carole, she is beautiful, I'm sure she will bloom at you're house!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

aww she is so cute...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh Carol, she is beautiful. I couldnt imagine that x but it definately works. I love the pix that she is giving you the eye...Does she woo like a beagle?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So does that make her a Google or a Beaden? She is a real cutie with that golden feathering on a beagle. With a little socialization I'm sure she will make someone a great addition to their family.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She's adorable!! You can really see the Beagle in her in the last shot.. looks like she's got some freckles!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She is sooooooo cute! I love her!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So does that make her a Google or a Beaden?


hahaha I prefer the Google! 
She's such a cutie! I hope she finds a fantastic forever home soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She hasnt made a noise except a little tiny bark at Bama when he got alittle too close with his nose. One of the shyest and submissive dogs I have ever seen. But a sweetie too. 
Yes it is freckles. And it looks like she is wearing eyeliner. I like the Google mix name.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

She is a real cutie!! Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Ohhhh, she is so sweet! I hope she finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lizzy is Beautiful!!*

Lizzy is just beautiful!!!

Where is the Beagle in Her?

I would say Golden Ret. /Novia Scotia Duck Toller Mix?!!!

She is ADORABLE!! You are so lucky


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

You seem to get "cuties" to foster!! I like the third picture and would love to know what she was thinking. Thank you for fostering.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She sure is pretty!
I adopted an adult golden from the pound. He was scared of everything - including me - for about 3 months and then he just blossomed. No history on my adoptee either so I don't know what had caused his phobias.
I hope Lizzie blossoms and learns she doesn't have to be afraid of the world! I don't even have many pictures of "Chance" since - yep - he was afraid of the camera.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well Lizzy went back to her family. I felt so bad for them. They called me and said they were coming back early because their 10 yr old schnauzer was sick. They drove back from Texas and got home in the middle of the night. The dog was doing ok when they got home, so in the morning when they got up they were going to take him to the vet. When they got up in the morning, he had passed away. When I met them to give Lizzy back, her husband picked her up and just held her like he wasnt going to let her go, so maybe she has found her furever home.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Well Lizzy went back to her family. I felt so bad for them. They called me and said they were coming back early because their 10 yr old schnauzer was sick. They drove back from Texas and got home in the middle of the night. The dog was doing ok when they got home, so in the morning when they got up they were going to take him to the vet. When they got up in the morning, he had passed away. When I met them to give Lizzy back, her husband picked her up and just held her like he wasnt going to let her go, so maybe she has found her furever home.



Awww...what a heartbreaking story! I hope that Lizzy does find her furever home with them - it sounds like that is likely!

How is Daisy doing with her HW treatment? I haven't heard much about her lately...still on the path to becoming a "failed foster"?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Well Lizzy went back to her family. I felt so bad for them. They called me and said they were coming back early because their 10 yr old schnauzer was sick. They drove back from Texas and got home in the middle of the night. The dog was doing ok when they got home, so in the morning when they got up they were going to take him to the vet. When they got up in the morning, he had passed away. When I met them to give Lizzy back, her husband picked her up and just held her like he wasnt going to let her go, so maybe she has found her furever home.


 OHhh,how sad!I hope Lizzy stay with them forever.She is a sweetheart.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww!! I'm sorry to hear about their schnauzer! That is pretty sad but on the other hand, hopefully Lizzy will help fill the void that has been left. Would this be another "failed foster"?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a bitter-sweet story - hope Miss Lizzy has found her furever home despite the sad reasons why it might happen!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are still on the fence on whether Daisy will be a failed foster. She has one more week to go on her confined time for her heartworm treatment. Then we will be able to get her out there walking and running. But we will start slow.


----------

